# Hollinger: Yao, TMac projected to be top 6 efficiency players



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Yao was #10 on the list last year, which is surprising because although he is efficient he isn't a "stats" guy. I think we're lucky to have a guy who does so many other things that don't go on a stat sheet like alter shots, chase around guards, etc.

Ryan Bowen was one of the 10 worst.


_Projections have their weaknesses -- for example, they don't know that Stoudemire just had microfracture surgery. But as a forecasting tool, projections can point us in unexpected directions. For instance, the two Rockets, McGrady and Yao, both project to be more productive than they were a year ago. If true, that would make Houston a much more serious threat in the West than many have anticipated._ - http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&id=2190165


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

PER is a per-minute stat. Yao is extremely productive per-minute, he just hasn't played a ton of minutes per game thus far, due to fouls and endurance. So, while Yao deserves a high PER, it overestimates his total impact since he doesn't play enough.

If he could stay on the floor more this season, I think he'll really have a stellar season. His per-40 stats are 24/11...the Rockets would be difficult to beat if he were providing that each night along with McGrady's 25-27/6/6.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

stro would have some very interseting per 40 minutes stats, a double double?


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

stro's per 40 stats (18.9/8.5 -- last year was actually his worse per 40 rebounding year, he's had double digits or very close to it in previous years)

the rest of the top "PER" guys (if you want to see all the worse guys just change the sort order to Ascending)


----------



## arcangle (Oct 14, 2005)

It makes sense.
But Yao has to be on the court longer and more efficient.
Yao, Please dont take those stupid cheap fouls in the season.

You means more to the Rockets on the court than sitting on the bench.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

arcangle said:


> It makes sense.
> But Yao has to be on the court longer and more efficient.
> Yao, Please dont take those stupid cheap fouls in the season.
> 
> You means more to the Rockets on the court than sitting on the bench.


 Yao's gonna continue to get "cheap/silly" fouls as long as..

a) the refs keep callin em on him, and
b) houston's perimeter players keep putting him in position to catch those fouls...

...he doesn't get cheap fouls guarding bigmen. Its penatration from peimeter plays usually


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

:clap:


----------



## arcangle (Oct 14, 2005)

I feel this year Yao probably will get less fouls.
Our backcourt's speed has been improved a lot than last season.
Especially Head, this guy is really quick and plays defense very hard.
He can defend those quick 1 or 2 who killed us last season.

And Swift is faster than all the PFs we have last season.
I dont want see Yao chasing AI again in this season.


----------

